# 4 Month old Bengal



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Stunning.. Gorgeous eyes.
Whats she called? How old ect.
Welcome by the way


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

awwww how lucky are you gorgeous


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

So gorgeous  Look at that face <3


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

aww, how gorgeous. seems a long tme since mine was so little


----------



## ab22 (Aug 27, 2011)

stunning......


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Stunning.. Gorgeous eyes.
> Whats she called? How old ect.
> Welcome by the way


Sorry been lookin thru my old posts - never replied.

He is heffin and he was four months on that pic but he has grown sooooo much now , he is now 9 months iv got loads pics on profile n posts on the cat forum of him now 

Thanks iv just started using this again


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what amazing looking cats bengals are,
you are very lucky, hes stunning.
michelle x


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a gorgeous kitty, _


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful cat


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you 

this is him today with his first tree


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

he will love the tree   good choice!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Very stunning  i really want a bengal but i have 4 as it is lol!


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

wow, he's astonishing ... want want want :tongue: and what a beautiful cat tree. great choice for this great prince!


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you 

to be honest ten months ago i was terrified of cats. my best mates burmese would make me shake haha but heffin is 9 months now n he IS a terror biting and playing and crazy goes nutty haha n i love him to pieces wouldnt think of not having a bengal.
will be lookin for a charcoal girl in the next few years 

the tree is a lil wobbly at the top but he hasnt worked out how to get to the top yet haha but there is a wall bracket


----------



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely! Do you take the bengal out on the leash often?


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Ringo853 said:


> Lovely! Do you take the bengal out on the leash often?


yes every day 

we go out in my parents garden for a hour out the back n he climbs trees , trys n fails to grab birds and sometimes a odd butterfly haha.

and we go out the front of the house for half hour every day to get him used to cars and strangers and were now progressing to further up our road but cars are still scary monsters . the other day my dad was washing the car so he felt like he had to help my dad haha xxx


----------



## Ringo853 (Apr 10, 2012)

what does your cat do when he sees a dog?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

he is absolutely stunning


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

Ringo853 said:


> what does your cat do when he sees a dog?


he used to just hide between my legs and try to sniff them if he felt brave. id always make sure my leg was between the dog and have him on a short leash.

but feb he was attacked my a fam members dog. so since we hvnt been around dogs. he still goes out but i will pick him up and cross the other side of the road. and wen took him to the beach i just made sure his cat cage was on the floor were he was roaming so he could hide. - but that wasnt a walk as such i took him down there to let him roam around


----------

